# Lease for deer gun opener wanted



## snaggg (Jan 29, 2007)

Im looking for a land lease for the deer gun opener. Please pm me what you have to offer and details.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing like waiting till the last minute. Good luck.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

This should be good. T minus 10 days and a wake-up, and now he wants to lease for gun opener.


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

I will lease out my back yard. lots of acorns still on the ground the only downfall is it's in the city


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

and hes from out of state


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Nothing like waiting till the last minute. Good luck.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Well maybe being from out of state he wouldn't be able to scout any property he leased ahead of time anyway. All he is sacrificing is availability of land. Maybe he is hoping to find a landowner who is out of options??? Swoop in and save the day so to speak?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I think he'll catch a "snaggg" on this one..


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Give it a few more years and that request is going to be more common around here.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

beatsworkin said:


> Give it a few more years and that request is going to be more common around here.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## slystarnes (May 3, 2008)

I wonder if he was able to snaggg some land in time? 

Does anyone have a tip on finding a lease for next year? The place I have hunted for the past 12 years sold the land and it is now posted and they don't want hunters.


----------

